# Puppy Training... Is this book good?



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

Okay.. So I am having some trouble with my 5 month old puppy. The main problem is Cat Chasing. And then running away when I try to get on to her or something like that. There are a few other things.. Like sometimes she can be a little too rough.. Only on occasion though. I just want her to be a well behaved dog.. I don't want her to be like some of those dogs I see that are uncontrollable and do not listen at all. I mean I know she is still a young puppy and everything..

I purchased "Teach Your Dog 100 English Words" and I liked it for some things, but it didn't really help me with some of the things I want to help her with.

So, I researched and I found this website/book it is called www.mydogtutor.com 

It is supposed to help with cat chasing, which is my main problem right now and it is supposed to help with mild rough play, etc. 

I wanted to know if any of ya'll have used this book or know someone who has? I know it takes more than just a book to train. 

So what are your thoughts on this book? I want to know what ya'll think before I pay $20. Thanks!


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

I'd take the $20 and put it towards a hands on training class. You'll learn more in one session than a single book. Some of the most important aspects of training aren't even covered in most books...how to get and keep your dogs attention (so they can learn)...how to 'read' your dog...how to motivate...when to correct and when not to correct. 

The books sell because folks are looking to solve one or two problems....as you noted, training is more involved than that.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

I also think that you would be better off with a hands on class, specially geared to puppies...a positive trainer.

If you want to know about really good puppy training books...the best one I've seen so far (and there are several I really like) is "The Puppy Whisperer" by Paul Owens. Next is "Before and After Getting your Puppy" by Ian Dunbar.

Whether you go with classes or books or both...do it NOW before the puppy adolescence gets too far....lol.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

I wish I could enroll her in puppy class, but there is none near me. Ugh.. I wish there was. I would be the first one there. All the ones I find are either not open right now, that could be they are booked or just not offering lessons at the time. The closest ones I could find were either in Gainesville, FL; Tallahassee, FL; or Jacksonville, FL and all of those are about 1-2 hours away and when your still a high school student it's kinda hard to get over there! 

She knows how to sit, lay down, shake hands, stay (we're still working on that one, but she does it 75% of the time), No! (Just not sometimes with the cat.), Wait, Easy.. And maybe a few more.

These are the places I have considered going for puppy classes.. I just need to find one that has an opening. I may have to enroll her in one at PetSmart... Even thought that's as far away as the other ones. It's the only one that probably will have an opening. But I will continue to look..

http://www.madta.org/files/Training.html

I think this one might have an opening!!  I'm not sure though.. And it's a lot cheaper than the other ones I have seen. It's $70 for 7 weeks. I may go with that one.. Not sure. The only thing is it is in Ocala  Which is like 3 1/2-4 hours away.. I thought it was in Jacksonville, but is on Jacksonville *road*. Dang it.. And I think this one would be perfect. 

I'm just thinking my parents are SO not gonna go for this.. But I mean we did get Harleigh from Ocala, can't we give her training over there too? 

I guess I'll just continue to look... I will find one though!!!


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Search for a local trainer here: http://www.apdt.com/po/ts/default.aspx

And ask if they are giving puppy classes or if they know of anyone offering puppy classes.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

Check with your local Vet. They often hold puppy classes but don't publish them.
Also, the humane societies have some of the best classes around as they are often taught by a behaviorist and/or Certified trainers.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks.. I'll have to call them them tomorrow.. At least the Humane Society. I'll call the vet Monday when they open..


I just found another one that I may try and get her into. This one is actually in Jacksonville and it's about $80.00, so I may be able to talk my parents into that. Hopefully they will go for it! Fingers Crossed.  I think I'll have a better chance of getting them to take her to this one because it is A LOT closer.. And not much more expensive.

http://www.jaxdogs.com/obedience.htm

I'll try and get my mom to call tomorrow... If I can talk her into it.

I just want her to be a good dog and be happy. Because an obedient dog is a happy dog!  At least that's what I've heard.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Two books I recommend for you:

"The Complete Idiots Guide to Positive Dog Training" by Pamela Dennison
This book is aobut teaching your dog to do things and how to get those repsonses using rewards.

"The Other End of the Leash" by Patricia McConnell
This book give you insight int dogs and why they do what they do. 

An online site I like (in addition to the ones at the top of this forum) is www.clickertraining.com

YOu can train your puppy at home and have him perfect and then take him to the park and he will be a nut.. this is because dogs do not generalize their cues to different locations until you have practiced those cues in about 20 different places. Very often it is said, "He does it perfect at hime.. and he KNOWS it." Well, he doesn't know it. He knows it at home but not on a walk until you teach him on a walk. Not at your friends house until you teach him at your friend's house etc. 

The other thing you need to figure out is that for every behavior you want your dog to stop doing, what behavior do you want the dog to do instead. For something you do not like you have to find something you do like so when your dog engages in the undesirable behavior you can redirect to the behavior you want him to do. 

For cat chasing the first rule is to never allow it. Leash the dog even indoors. A dog can kill a cat. If the dog is going for a cat, get between the dog and the cat and lean over the dog and cha cha into the dogs space and say, "My cats!" (you gotta be qyuick). Most dogs get the idea pretty quickly. I would teach a solid LIE DOWN and then do the cha cha thing as noted above and redirect the dog to Lie Down.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I found a obedience class that is about 1 hour 20 minutes away, which isn't bad at all. 

Another thing that isn't bad at all is.... it's FREE!! The dog trainer, who is a certified professional does these every couple months. It is put on by the Alachua County District and that is why it's free. She usually charges $55/per hour. There are only 8 spots available and I got one of them.. Registration opened just this morning and there is only like 2 or 3 spots left now. I'm so happy! 

But, I'm still probably gonna look at those books.. That way I can do both. Obedience class and training at home (with the help of the book and my trainer person!)


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Maybe I "got lucky" but I believe you can learn to train a dog via books.

It's basically the only resource I have (that and the internet) and I think Wally turned out fine and he knows how to do many things 

I think it's more important to teach a dog "how to learn", so to speak, and then the rest is just breaking down whatever into steps they can grasp and chain together if you want.

Remember Elana's point about how dogs suck at generalizing. Remember it always, and then use it to your advantage to get different behaviors in just slightly different contexts  while remembering the curse of it when you want the same behavior everywhere.


----------

